# glued java fern to driftwood and white area



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I used crazy glue gel as ive read its the best to use and glued a bunch of baby java fern to a chunk of mopani wood, I waited over 10 min for it to dry and tossed it in a tank, later I noticed that all the glue turned white.

Is this normal or did I do something wrong?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

pyrrolin said:


> I used crazy glue gel as ive read its the best to use and glued a bunch of baby java fern to a chunk of mopani wood, I waited over 10 min for it to dry and tossed it in a tank, later I noticed that all the glue turned white.
> 
> Is this normal or did I do something wrong?


It is normal, no need to worry about anything.

In the future, use less glue and the white spots won't be as obvious.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

does the white eventually go away or do I just have to wait for the plants to grow to cover it and hope that no plants die leaving an uncovered white spot?

Its java fern so its going to take a while for it to grow enough to cover it. I swear its the slowest growing plant I have.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Is superglue safe for fish and shrimp??


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

yup, its safe, people have been using it for years for fresh and salt water


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I used barely a dot of glue when attaching tiny bits of coral moss bits to a stone, the white still shows. - Appears to be normal. I'll say one thing when you're dealing with tiny plant bits glue sure beats tying ! 

The rhizome and roots will cover the white once the plant grows.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Any tips on getting the tiny java fern to grow faster? Its high light with DIY co2.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

pyrrolin said:


> Any tips on getting the tiny java fern to grow faster? Its high light with DIY co2.


Time and patience!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a bunch of small java fern wendelov. For so long they weren't growing anymore and a dull green. The diy c02 made a difference in 2 weeks. Now just have to give it a few years to grow


----------

